# windows 10 freezes?



## wilson44512 (Mar 25, 2006)

for the second time installing the upgrade. it has froze when it got to the blue start up screen with that little dots that animates spinning. keyboard go black and mouse dont work? and have to shut it off by the on button. and when after it starts it goes to a black screen that says try to recover older windows? once it does that it goes back to windows 7.. i have already upgraded one of my PC and a laptop with no trouble? but have trouble with my alienware gaming PC? any ideas?

Specs

Alienware Aurora-R3
Intel Core i5-2300 2.8GHz (6MB Cache) Overclocked to 3.3GHz
16GB Dual Channel DDR3 at 1333MHz
MSI Radeon R9 290 4GB GDDR5, PCI-Express 3.0
2 HDs


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 25, 2006)

when i turned on the pc and went to windows update. i seen this. install error found c1900101-30017. all i can find about it so far is about windows 8 or 8.1? im running 7


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 25, 2006)

well i went ahead and tried it again. i even turned off my antivirus and other things. but it still did it. what i did notice was when it was on the install screen and at 30% it restarted itself. And when it restarted. thats when it would freeze


----------



## Krysis (Aug 9, 2015)

I am having the very same issue with my Aurora R3 with very similar specs, I've been looking for a fix for a few days now, haven't been able to find anything..


----------



## Krysis (Aug 9, 2015)

I may have found a way to fix it! After it finishes copying files and restarts, wait for it to get to the BIOS screen and then force shutdown, when you turn it back on it shouldn't freeze. You need to do this every time the computer restarts i guess. I am going to try this right now and see if it works. http://www.tenforums.com/installation-setup/9565-windows-10-installation-freezes.html


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 25, 2006)

lets us know. but to me thats sounds like a big headache to have to sit there and watch it every second? what would happen if i have to use the bathroom? lol


----------



## Krysis (Aug 9, 2015)

I can confirm that this method works, even if it is an annoying way of going about it. I am currently on Windows 10 finally!


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 25, 2006)

im going to wait for now. i already put 10 on another pc and a laptop. i was reading that it has to do with the bios.


----------



## Carlos Silva (Aug 23, 2015)

Hello All,
I have a HP Pv6 and was having the exact same problem and after doing a lot of procedures (chkdsk, dsim, ISO...) with no success, I decided to update the graphic card driver (Radeon 6620), tried to install win 10, and it worked for me.

Hope it Helps,

Carlos


----------

